# Avet reel problem



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi All

I stumbled upon this great forum while searching for info on avet casting. 

I have a SX and its so uncontrollable. I had line from my 6500 transfered to test cast this reel but it seems to threatened to fluff. I had to thumb a little occasionally to slow the fluff.

I used a 10 ft bass rod for testing and cast a small 2 oz sinker on about 18lbs line. 

Would it be better if i were to use a bigger rod with a bigger weight or would the problem magnifies itself?

I have now spooled in thicker .45mm line to see what happens. 

I cast in free position and I am stuck with another larger MXJ which i had bought from casting as well. 

I have not modified the sx except to put thicker oil in the bearings. these oils just spin faster after a few cast. I dare not even think bout trying the MXJ

thanks again


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The Avet reels are very fast.*

You need to have it magged to get it under control. Do a search in this fourm on magging reels or magging a Avet. Hope this helps. ....Hat


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Read the thread in the link below*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21077

Look for a reply from Connman.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

http://www.charkbait.com/article/2004/Walt_Galen.htm


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

*Mag It*

Glued in two Lee Valley rare earth magnets and my SX is almost impossible to blow up.


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Mag it*

If you mag the reel you won't have ANY casting problems. I have 17# tri plus on all my Sx reels. They cast with the best of them and are my go to surf fishing reel. The MX however is too large for my hands so I may be selling it. It is also sweet to cast magged just to big for me.


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks for all your replies, i have actually tried to mag it myself. I used an extra ct mag elite's magnet and attached in the reel. is 2 magnets enough? It seems fast still though i have not tried to cast with it. Is there anything wrong with the way its attached? 









If i am sucessful, will move on to mag my mxj too

How much line and poundage do you all usually spool till?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shoeless said:


> Glued in two Lee Valley rare earth magnets and my SX is almost impossible to blow up.


just don't let me cast it...Shoeless...still owe ya a sinker


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

masamune said:


> thanks for all your replies, i have actually tried to mag it myself. I used an extra ct mag elite's magnet and attached in the reel. is 2 magnets enough? It seems fast still though i have not tried to cast with it. Is there anything wrong with the way its attached?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


purty werk...now as long as ya got em in reverse polarity...it should slow em down...get some rocket fuel or chicken grease ta slow em bearin's down


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks ! How much line and lbs do you all usually spool till? 17lbs and 1/4 inch full?


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

masamune, the SX holds about 300 yds of 17 lb Sufix Tri Plus with 50 lb shock.

You should cast the reel to see if it is still too fast for your taste. Rare earth magnets are stronger than the Abu mags, unless they are upgrades, and work really well. The mags you have are much smaller than what I am currently using, as well. 

NS4D, no need for the lead. It was all good the minute I said throw it and it blew up on you.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Shoe,,, don't feel bad,,, Al let me toss his Progear and just as I had it in full tilt and took my thumb off the reel the weight broke off  I still owe Al not only a weight but a spool full of line thats how bad it *Exploded*


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

From the picture the two mags are rare earth type from an Abu 6500 Mag Elite. 
However, the 6500 has four or five of these magnets and the spool is considerably smaller and lighter than the Avet. 
I respectfully suggest you may need some considerably stronger magnets to control it. Secondly, a 2oz weight is gonna have a big problem getting that Avet spool moving. 
Just my thoughts - BB


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

2 magged Avets I own. One has a 3/8 x 1/10 
with Liquid Grease in the bearings with 50lb power pro and its superbly controllable. The other has 2 1/8 x 1/10 mags in it with liquid grease and 17lb mono. It is considerably faster. i will probably add one more 1/8 mag to it.

BB, I have no problem with 3 oz on a 10 Lami with the rod for sea mullet. But, thinking back, you may very well be correct. 2 oz may have a tough time in start up. Will test later this weekend and post the results.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

FH - Yes, I was testing some weights in a strong head wind recently and used Liquid Grease in a 525Mag. Wow! does that slow it down or what!

Light leads with big reels really do not work well in my opinion, simply not enough force to get the spool moving and when it does, too late, the lead has lost its momentum and an over run ensues.

Okay, will be in Florida middle of next week, let me at them Pomps!!! BB


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Shoeless for the info bout the line. 

I think you are right about the 2 oz weight. Will try a heavier weight and see what happens. Thanks BB for the observation. I cant get these magnets easily and thats why had to resort to borrowing magnets from my 6500. I have another that i can borrow from if the need arises. please keep us posted on the casting when you have a chance FH. 

will try the avet the coming week too


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

I just managed to find time to try the avet after the magging. This time it was much more controllable. it was casted with a 3.5oz sinker on a 12 feet rod. The increase in casting weight played a major part in the ease of casting. I lowered the line level and used thicker line .40 mm just to be safe. I have attached a pic for you guys to see the low line level. It cast without a problem but the distance isnt good. Do you guys cast with a full spool of 17 lbs line? I am not sure i can do that without a major fluff


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

The fuller the spool the more line is comming off the spool @ a single revolution.. So a full spool should give ya more distance, tweek it to work with more mags if it still fluffs..Ya always want a full spool JAM


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Question - Why would you lay your rod/reel*

in the sand??


----------



## masamune (Nov 2, 2005)

JAM said:


> The fuller the spool the more line is comming off the spool @ a single revolution.. So a full spool should give ya more distance, tweek it to work with more mags if it still fluffs..Ya always want a full spool JAM


Will try a fuller spool.  

Orest I took the photo on the beach. was casting by the beach.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

*Magnets*

You said you couldn't get magnets easily. Try www.leevalley.com. They have what you need and are very quick to ship


masamune said:


> Thanks Shoeless for the info bout the line.
> 
> I think you are right about the 2 oz weight. Will try a heavier weight and see what happens. Thanks BB for the observation. I cant get these magnets easily and thats why had to resort to borrowing magnets from my 6500. I have another that i can borrow from if the need arises. please keep us posted on the casting when you have a chance FH.
> 
> will try the avet the coming week too


----------

